# 635 Deadlift from 2.5" deficit



## fubaseball (Feb 9, 2013)

[ame]http://youtu.be/YYvkhBTmCcI[/ame]

Off a 100lb plate... After doing squats w chains. I actually feel stronger down low like that


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 9, 2013)

Moved with ease


----------



## tri-terror (Feb 9, 2013)

AnaSCI said:


> Moved with ease



Umm Yeah!  Nice lift man.


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 9, 2013)

That went up smooth!  Nice work!


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## IRONFIST (Feb 10, 2013)

Great lift!


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks like you could have gotten 685. Great lift!


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 10, 2013)

If I can pull 685, that'd be a 30lb PR on my standard deadlift. I'm feeling fucking strong right now


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 10, 2013)

I could almost guarentee if somone had snuck quarters on there, you would have gotten it. Strong forsure!


----------



## Johnny Ringo (Feb 10, 2013)

Serious Buddy. You Made that your Bitch! nice job.. Gonna Be nasty at the comp in March!:headbang:


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 10, 2013)

Form was super solid, man you made it look easy too!

Hawk


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks guys... Give it a few weeks and see how that 700 is looking


----------



## K1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Damn good job bro!


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 13, 2013)

K1 said:


> Damn good job bro!



Thank you K1


----------



## powders101 (Feb 17, 2013)

You move some heavy weight and make it look light!


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Feb 17, 2013)

Damn!
You are really strong, it's looking so easy for you!


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks fells! Just trying to be a monster


----------



## Teddy122383 (Feb 18, 2013)

you had it easily bro damn makes me wanna do a 1rm lift, motivating


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 20, 2013)

Teddy122383 said:


> you had it easily bro damn makes me wanna do a 1rm lift, motivating



Do it and let us know where you are!


----------



## Big-John (Feb 20, 2013)

LIKE A BOSS! Man you done that with ease!


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 20, 2013)

Great job..impressive!!


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks fellas


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 20, 2013)

My back just broke all over again after watching that


----------



## thebrick (Feb 20, 2013)

Very impressive! Damn good lift!


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice bro!!


----------

